# Seafood in the Cherry Grove Area



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll be in the Cherry Grove area the first week in August. I think I'll get to do a little surf fishing around dawn--if it's like my previous trips, it'll be more practice casting than much of anything else, but just being out early with a pole is better than most things I can do inland! So, if I'm no more successful than the past, where should I take the family to eat seafood in the Cherry Grove/Myrtle Beach area? Any favorites? Any you'd recommend we avoid? As always, thanks for the advice!


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Depends on what you're looking for in seafood. Duffy St. seafood shack is good and the prices are fair, the atmosphere has changed in a past few years though. Otherwise, you can hit a buffet on restaurant row like Giant Crab. The buffets don't have the atmosphere or the more tastier food, but it you go to one with all you can eat crablegs they are worth the money.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Try to steer clear of any restaurant in Calabash, NC or, for that matter, any restaurant with Calabash in its name. They don't serve memorable fare. In Little River there are a couple of Funky places on the intracoastal waterway. One is Crab Catcher and the other is Key West Crazy. Crab Catcher is now the better of the two since Key West Crazy changed hands. The "catch of the day" is literally the catch of the day. Lots of times I've eaten there when they have cleaned the fish off to the side of the dining patio over the waterway and then taken it to the kitchen while somebody has added the new catch to the chalkboard. Remember though, it ain't fine dining. It's a bar with a deck over the water and most of the tables are outside. Most of the other places I know are farther south, so I defer to the "Yankee' section of Myrtle Beach (that would be the North Myrtle Beach) to come up with places closer to where you are staying.


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*seafood*

Has been a long time since have beem there,
but was a place called Gullyfields.
no t cheap but food was great


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..the best Traditional Seafood place in the whole Myrtle Beach area IS in CALABASH...and its called the SEAFOOD HUT.....If you love THE BEST southern fried seafood and plenty of it....SEAFOOD HUT in CALABASH...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Salt in My Veins said:


> Try to steer clear of any restaurant in Calabash, NC or, for that matter, any restaurant with Calabash in its name. They don't serve memorable fare.


I have to disagree with this comment. I've eaten at several places in Calabash and they have been excellent. 

In Calabash, I highly recomend The Boundary House http://www.boundaryhouserestaurant.com/ I've had the flounder, crab bites, as well as the shrimp: grilled, blackened, and fried. Other people that I have been with love the Baked Pesto Salmon.... that's not my thing but they say it's delicious. 

Calabash Seafood Hut and Dockside's are also good.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Guess everybody has different tastes.


----------



## vvuocolo (Jul 27, 2008)

i may not know what i am talking about most of the time but i do know for sure,very, very sure that the giant crab place sucks.


----------



## REB (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree, I didn't think much of the Giant Crab. The places around Broadway and Barefoot Landing have long waits from 6:00 to 7:30, so plan accordingly. If you want to go to Margaritaville, you should have placed your reservation already. The wait there is just sick.

Here is a website that I find helpful. http://www.myrtlebeachscrestaurants.com/


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

vvuocolo said:


> i may not know what i am talking about most of the time but i do know for sure,very, very sure that the giant crab place sucks.


If you went there expecting four-star seafood, you would be disappointed. For all you can eat it's just as good as any other place, especially since the crab legs are included. Buy a pound a-la-carte and have to pick them to pieces getting the meat out, AUCE places are much better....if you have trouble toss 'em and get some more. Easy choice there.


----------



## castawayjoe1 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Cherry Grove Seafood*

Ryan,

Try the Chesepeak House.....its not water front..but the food is excellent, I go everytime Im in MB and never been disappointed....its in Restaurant Row in north end of MB

Joe

You can get coupons online.....at their website, save you a couple bucks


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

There's a little place on 912 Broadway in Myrtle Beach called Mrs Fish. Nothing fancy at all but the food is excellent. Very Small hole in the wall but Good Eats.

I've done all the fancy Places in Merlles Inlet & was not impressed at all especially Flo's Place.

I know you said Sea Food but if your up to Italian one night The Villa Romana is bar none! Excellent food,service & Prices in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Per Salt's recommendation to someone else, I went to the Riverside Bistro in Conway, SC for my birthday. Got the grouper, it was dang good, and the risotto was excellent. Not at the beach but not too far if you're down for a week or so.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

If you don't mind going to Conway, you've got to go to Lou Van's. The flounder and shrimp are excellent and the okra is killer. It's worth the drive.

I've never been to Mrs. Fish but I've also heard that it is good.


----------



## Diamondwrapper (Sep 22, 2007)

Capt. Jules on Mineola Ave. in Little River. Next to the gambeling boats. Great sea food every time I've been there. Boiled Shrimp platter is as fresh as can be.............I'm going there tonight...........


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> If you don't mind going to Conway, you've got to go to Lou Van's. The flounder and shrimp are excellent and the okra is killer. It's worth the drive.


Great food, most of their vegetables are grown behind the place. On the bad side...

Horrible wait for food because they don't have a big staff. 
On weekends if you go at the wrong time you have to park on the side of 701. 
You may or may not get a table without a good wait if it's crowded. 

Like I said though, great food. Since I have to pass the place all the time I can tell when to try to go there and when not to. For those that aren't in the know, it's the same place and people that used to be in Garden City.


----------

